# after 6 try portmaster -D -r png- stop in kdelibs-3.5.10



## mfaridi (Apr 12, 2010)

after take long time and after 6 try , when I want use this command 

```
portmaster -D -r png-
```
and after 6 cvsup , I see this error

```
ake[2]: *** [settings.h] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10/dnssd'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.

===>>> make failed for x11/kdelibs3
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdelibs-3.5.10_4 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdebase-3.5.10_5 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for amarok-1.4.10_7 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> There are messages from installed ports to display,
       but first take a moment to review the error messages
       above.  Then press Enter when ready to proceed. 

===>>> pkg-message for ghostscript8-8.71_1
Note: in order to use the script dvipdf, dvips must be installed.
This program may be provided by either print/dvips or print/dvipsk-tetex
(print/dvipsk-tetex may be preferable since it doesn't conflict with
tetex things).

Also note that FAPIfontmap and FAPIcidfmap in
/usr/local/share/ghostscript/8.71/Resource/Init have to be configured first if
WITH_FT_BRIDGE is enabled.

===>>> pkg-message for wv-1.2.7_1
*******************************************************************

Some output formats (for example, DVI, PDF, and PS) require a LaTeX 
implementation, such as print/teTeX, to be installed.

*******************************************************************

===>>> pkg-message for teTeX-base-3.0_20
=== IMPORTANT NOTICE ===

- You may want to run texconfig(1) to configure teTeX for your
  local environment. You will find teTeX's local documentation
  in /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/doc/.

- Note that if you have environment variables for teTeX in a wrong
  way (such as TEXINPUTS, TEXMF, TEXMFCNF, and so on),
  they may prevent teTeX from working.

===>>> Done displaying pkg-message files
===>>> The following actions were performed:
	Re-installation of png-1.4.1_1
	Re-installation of cups-image-1.4.3
	Re-installation of ghostscript8-8.71_1
	Re-installation of ImageMagick-6.6.0.10
	Re-installation of qt4-gui-4.6.1_1
	Re-installation of qt4-qt3support-4.6.1_1
	Re-installation of KeePassX-0.4.1_2
	Re-installation of cairo-1.8.8_1,1
	Re-installation of pango-1.26.2_2
	Re-installation of gtk-2.18.7_1
	Re-installation of vte-0.22.5_2
	Re-installation of libnotify-0.4.5_3
	Re-installation of libexo-0.3.106_2
	Re-installation of Terminal-0.4.3_2
	Re-installation of qt4-dbus-4.6.1_1
	Re-installation of soprano-2.3.1_1
	Re-installation of akonadi-1.2.1_2
	Re-installation of gconf2-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of gnome-vfs-2.24.2_2
	Re-installation of gnome-keyring-2.28.2_2
	Re-installation of libsoup-2.28.2_2
	Re-installation of policykit-gnome-0.9.2_4
	Re-installation of gnome-mount-0.8_5
	Re-installation of gvfs-1.4.3_2
	Re-installation of libglade2-2.6.4_3
	Re-installation of libgsf-1.14.17_1
	Re-installation of libgnomecanvas-2.26.0_3
	Re-installation of gtk-engines2-2.18.5_2
	Re-installation of librsvg2-2.26.0_4
	Re-installation of libgnomeprint-2.18.6_1
	Re-installation of poppler-0.12.3_2
	Re-installation of poppler-gtk-0.12.3_2
	Re-installation of gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.21,3
	Re-installation of gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.28_1,3
	Re-installation of gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_11
	Re-installation of totem-pl-parser-2.28.2_2
	Re-installation of libwmf-0.2.8.4_6
	Re-installation of wv-1.2.7_1
	Re-installation of poppler-utils-0.12.3_2
	Re-installation of tracker-client-0.6.95_4
	Re-installation of tracker-libtrackergtk-0.6.95_4
	Re-installation of py26-cairo-1.8.8_1
	Re-installation of py26-gtk-2.16.0_2
	Re-installation of gir-repository-pango-0.6.5_3
	Re-installation of gir-repository-gtk20-0.6.5_3
	Re-installation of unique-1.1.2_2
	Re-installation of gnome-desktop-2.28.2_2
	Re-installation of nautilus-2.28.4_2
	Re-installation of gnome-icon-theme-2.28.0_3
	Re-installation of libgnomeprintui-2.18.4_3
	Re-installation of libgnome-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of gtksourceview-1.8.5_7
	Re-installation of libbonoboui-2.24.2_2
	Re-installation of libgnomeui-2.24.2_2
	Re-installation of libwnck-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of libcanberra-0.22_3
	Re-installation of pulseaudio-0.9.21_3
	Re-installation of gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.21,3
	Re-installation of gnome-media-2.28.5_2
	Re-installation of libgweather-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of evolution-data-server-2.28.2_2
	Re-installation of bug-buddy-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of libspectre-0.2.3_2
	Re-installation of gd-2.0.35_7,1
	Re-installation of teTeX-base-3.0_20
	Re-installation of evince-2.28.2_2
	Re-installation of libao-0.8.8_1
	Re-installation of cdrdao-1.2.3
	Re-installation of brasero-2.28.3_2
	Re-installation of py26-gnome-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of zenity-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of metacity-2.28.1_2
	Re-installation of gnome-panel-2.28.0_3
	Re-installation of py26-gnome-desktop-2.28.0_2
	Re-installation of alacarte-0.12.4_2

/usr/ports/security/l0pht-watch #
```
and update new package can not continue and stop in these stage , in each update I see this error . I try update by this method describe in /usr/ports/UPDATING

```
0100205:
  AFFECTS: users of Qt 3 and KDE 3
  AUTHOR: itetcu@FreeBSD.org

  When building qt33 and kdelibs3 (at least), while they are installed,
  because of -L/usr/local/lib being passed too soon, the currently installed
  libraries are used instead of the ones from the build.  This makes the
  build fail if you updated any of the libraries these Qt/KDE libraries are
  linked against (e.g. libjpeg).

  For the moment the workaround, when you get to this, is to move the old lib
  out of the way, e.g.:

    mv /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so.old && \
    cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt33/ && make && \
    mv /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so.old /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so && \
    portmaster -C x11-toolkits/qt33 (or portupgrade -w qt-33\*) ...
```
but after this , I see this error again. 
I do not want portmaster update kdelib3 and update other thing


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 12, 2010)

Then, like I said in another thread, use the *-x* flag to portmaster.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Then, like I said in another thread, use the *-x* flag to portmaster.



I run that command like this

```
portmaster -D -x x11/kdelibs3 -r png-
```

but after long time . it stop in kdelib3


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 13, 2010)

Just put a +IGNOREME file in /var/db/pkg/kdelib3...something


----------



## phoenix (Apr 13, 2010)

Using the +IGNOREME file seems to be more reliable, and works across multiple ports.  -x support in portmaster has improved a lot over the past few releases, but still isn't as intuitive and useful as it could be.

But +IGNOREME is pretty much bulletproof: `# touch /var/db/ports/kdelibs-whatever/+IGNOREME`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you have to use the 'pkg glob' for ports that are already installed (in other words: the name under /var/db/pkg or a part thereof), and the directory name under /usr/ports/ for ports that are not.

From the man:


```
-x  avoid building or updating ports that match this pattern.  Can be
         specified more than once.  If a port is not already installed the
         exclude pattern will be run against the directory name from
         /usr/ports.
```


```
portmaster -x cvsup -f -a
           portmaster -a -x gstreamer -x linux
```

I'm assuming that in that case, these ports were already installed. My take on it anyway.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I think you have to use the 'pkg glob' for ports that are already installed (in other words: the name under /var/db/pkg or a part thereof), and the directory name under /usr/ports/ for ports that are not.
> 
> From the man:
> 
> ...


So I understand I can not use it with -r option .
So something like this is wrong

```
portmaster -D -x kdelib3 -r png-
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2010)

Is 'kdelib3' a directory under /var/db/pkg? I'm pretty sure it's 'kdelib*s*3'?

So something like [cmd=]portmaster -x kdelibs3 -Dr png-[/cmd] or [cmd=]portmaster -Dr png- -x kdelibs3[/cmd] sounds about right to me. The order may or may not matter here.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is 'kdelib3' a directory under /var/db/pkg? I'm pretty sure it's 'kdelib*s*3'?
> 
> So something like [cmd=]portmaster -x kdelibs3 -Dr png-[/cmd] or [cmd=]portmaster -Dr png- -x kdelibs3[/cmd] sounds about right to me. The order may or may not matter here.



I will test this one , it take long time .


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is 'kdelib3' a directory under /var/db/pkg? I'm pretty sure it's 'kdelib*s*3'?
> 
> So something like [cmd=]portmaster -x kdelibs3 -Dr png-[/cmd] or [cmd=]portmaster -Dr png- -x kdelibs3[/cmd] sounds about right to me. The order may or may not matter here.



I check this one

```
portmaster -x kdelibs3 -Dr png-
```
but it stop again in kdelibs3 
Can I check this one ?

```
portmaster -Dr png- -x kdelibs3
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2010)

Re-reading your error message in your first post, it seems like it's Amarok that's calling the update of kdelibs3 (and eventually it will want to call x11/kdebase3, misc/kde-xdg-env, and misc/kdehier as well). So you could try excluding (-x) amarok and anything kde related (kde). 

`portmaster -x kde -x amarok -Dr png-` may be worth a shot, but I can't guarantee anything ... The problem with recursive upgrades is that one port pulls in another, and then another, and it's very difficult to selectively disable certain ports without affecting some others.

Your error appears to suggest that something in this directory causes a problem:


```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10/dnssd'
```

which is related to (from the Makefile):


```
dns_sd:${PORTSDIR}[port]/net/mDNSResponder[/port]
```

So you may be chasing dragons all day long, excluding more and more ports ..


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 14, 2010)

but I use KDE 4 for desktop if I use this option kde 4 can not update .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2010)

The you should switch to audio/amarok-kde4 (v. 2.2.2_2) instead of audio/amarok (v. 1.4.10_8). Your old amarok port keeps pulling in KDE3, because that's a dependency. If you're running KDE4 only, you should be able to remove everything KDE3-related.


----------

